# Pentium 3 mit 666mhz und SDRAM vs. 1,3Ghz centrino



## Daniel29 (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

weiss jemand ob ich meinen alten PC (666MHZ, Pentium 3, 128SDRAM) auf die Geschwindigkeit von meinem Centrino Notebook mit 1,3 GHZ bekommen oder sogar noch schneller. Mit RAM Erweiterung? Oder ist das Notebook immer noch schneller?
Ich bräucht es fürs Internet und eventuell Photoshop.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Daniel29 (2. Mai 2006)

Meint ihr es würde sich lohnen hier eine 512MB Speichererweiterung anzubringen?


----------



## Alex Duschek (2. Mai 2006)

Photoshop kannst du auf dem Rechner fast vergessen, weil vor allem wenn du rechenintensive Filter anwendest oder die Stapelverarbeitung benutzt, wirst du deutlich merken, dass das Centrino schneller ist. Als Internetrechner ist der PIII jedoch durchaus zu gebrauchen 

Edit:
Vergiss das mit dem RAM, das ist verschwendetes Geld. Du wirst den PIII nicht auf das Niveau des Centrinos bringen können


----------



## Daniel29 (2. Mai 2006)

danke für den tip;-] 

ich dachte immer das die notbooks im vergleich zu tower PCs so langsam sind, dass da auch noch ne ältere version mithalten kann... was muss man denn in nen einigermaßen vernünftigen rechner investieren, der ein bisschen flotter als mein centrino notebook ist? das iss mir für PS nämlich schon ne nummer zu langsam.


----------



## Hektik (2. Mai 2006)

ich sag mal, dass du für ~400€ einen Rechner mit 512MB Ram, 80GB Platte und 2,8GHz bekommen kannst (also einen kpl. Rechner)... Fehlt dann nur noch der Moni (17" FlatScreen CRC ~ 100€) und Maus & Tastatur (Cherry ~7€, Logitech "premium optical wheelmouse" oder auch die rx150 für ~8€)


----------



## Alex Duschek (2. Mai 2006)

Ab 400€ aufwärts bekommst du schon einen Intel Celeron oder einen AMD Sempron mit etwa 3 GHz (bzw 3000+), 512 RAM und ner kleinen Festplatte sowie einer OnBoard Grafikkarte, ist halt nix für Spieler. Die externe Peripherie kannst du einfach von deinem alten Rechner übernehmen.

Aber unter 512 MB RAM sollte es bei Bildbearbeitung nicht sein


----------

